# Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???



## fischfan-nord (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Ich möchte ab 2011 mit meinem Boot so oft wies denn geht auf die Nordsee zum Angeln. :k

Ausgangshafen wäre für mich Norddeich! Mal in Emden oder WHV slippen ist aber auch kein Ding.

Was kann ich wo und zu welchen Jahreszeiten angeln? Hat da irgend wer Erfahrungen? ;+

Im Makrele-Thred hab ich schon sehr interessiert gelesen. Es muss doch aber mehr gehn, als nur die paar Monate auf Makrele... oder??? |kopfkrat

Freue mich über alle Infos!


----------



## ryboorrro (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Hallo fischfan-nord

ich finde dein Thema sehr interessant. Bootsangeln auf der Nordsee ist nicht so oft vertreten aber ungeheuer spannend.
Ich selbst war schon des öfteren ( ist aber schon ne Weile her - anno vor GPS!- im Juister Watt unterwegs)
Für Tipps und Hinweise wären erst mal folgene Infos wichtig: 
-Was hast Du für ein Boot?
-Wie motorisiert? ( 5 PS sind auf der Nordsee bestenfalls 
geeignet, dein Segelboot innerhalb eines Hafens zum Liegeplatz zu dirigieren, ansonsten absolutes "no go!")
-Welche Vorerfahrung im Umgang mit Gezeiten und
Strömungen hast Du?
-Wohin willst Du im Wesentlichen?
- Watt ist ein wenig schwierig wegen der vielen     Beschränkungen und Befahrensregelungen im NSG Niedersächsisches Wattenmeer ( hier suche ich selber noch nach Tipps )
-zwischen den Seegatten raus auf See braucht´s doch schon ein bischen Erfahrung.
- Hast Du ein paar Feunde, die mit Dir rausfahren?
( alleine ist grenzwertig)
- evtl. mit nem 2. Boot 
- SBF See vorrausgesetzt, evtl. SRC und ne Funke zur Sicherheit?
-Seekarten, Seehandbuch etc. wenigstens halbwegs aktuell?


----------



## Hybrid (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Hallo,

"es muß also mehr gehen..." hört sich zumindest sehr euphorisch an und läßt vermuten dass Du auch die 70er Jahre Infos über Hundshaie etc. in  alten "Blinker" und "F&F" gelesen hast.

Ich glaube auch nicht dass die alle Hunds-Haie ausgerottet haben, irgendwo werden schon noch welche auf uns warten...

Aber das ist ein schwieriges Unterfangen und benötigt viel Ausdauer, wir versuchen das nun auch schon länger ohne Erfolg, vermutlich ist die in Frage kommende Region etwas weiter hinter Borkum "offshore" und sollte keinesfalls mit einem Boot alleine angesteuert werden. Wir haben sogar die Witwe des damaligen Kapitäns besucht und Infos bekommen- 
dabei sind schon ein paar Horror-Geschichten über plötzliche Wetter-Veränderungen im Hochsommer erzählt worden, da möchte keiner von uns mit Nuss-Schale und defektem Motor draußen bleiben...

Die anderen Fischarten sind ähnlich schwierig, auf den Wracks driftet man mit über 2,5 Knoten, Abrisse gibt es mehr als Bisse und die Dorsche sind hager und dürr- Rauhwasserfische halt.

Über andere Species wie Wolfsbarsch oder Pollack habe ich keine Fangmeldung, dafür aber "Weltrekord-Pferdemakrelen" auf Naturköder bis über 2 1/2 pfd. :r


Gruß H.


----------



## Acki (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Moin Fischfan Nord schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44321 Gruß Acki:m


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Danke schon mal für eure raschen Antworten!
Also mein Boot ist ein RYDS 565 und der Motor ein Yamaha 4-Takter 60PS EFI aus 2006. Den werd ich aber erst im Frühjahr montieren, sobald es nicht mehr friert.

Zu meinen Erfahrungen: = 0

Ich hab nen kleinen Zanderjäger für unsere Tiefs hier in Ostfriesland und die Ostsee bei gutem Wetter. :k Das ist dann aber auch schon alles. Was das Befahren der Nordsee angeht, sind meine Kenntnisse rein theoretischer Natur. :c
Ich hoffe über den Winter den ein oder anderen Gleichgesinnten hier im Forum zu finden, mit dem/ denen ich dann auch mal raus kann.

Was die Navigation angeht hab ich ein Humminbird 788c mit Navionics Software(2010) und nen Kompas. Eine Papierkarte für die Inseln werd ich dann denke ich jedes Jahr neu kaufen.

Ja, was ich fagen will: Na ALLES was geht!!! 

Gehört habe ich von Makrelen, Wolfsbarschen, Dorschen, Haien, Butt und Aalen. 
Und nun suche ich halt nach Anglern die Erfahrungen mit diesen, oder gar anderen Fischarten in diesem Fanggebiet haben. Den Aalthret werd ich mir gleich mal durchlesen.

Ich poste mal Boot + Motor... wie gesagt... noch nicht montiert!

*Und natürlich hoffe ich, mehr von euch zu erfahren! *


----------



## ryboorrro (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

also zunächst mal das Sicherheitstechnische.
-Sammle Deine ersten Erfahrungen am besten nicht alleine.Suche Dir hier im board Leute, die schon öfters mal rausfahren und sieh zu, daß Du mit Deinem Boot irgendwie in ihrer Nähe bleiben kannst. Oder versuch erst mal bei jemand der Erfahrung hat, auf seinem Boot mitzufahren.
Wenn Du es unbedingt alleine versuchen willst, dann sieh zu, daß du irgendwoher noch nen 2. kleineren Motor anbringen kannst, der dich im Falle eines Falles wenigstens nach Juist oder Norderney schieben kann.
.....ich weiß, ich weiß, dein Motor springt garantiert immer wieder an.... aber man hat schon Pferde kotzen gesehen....
Besorg Dir auf jeden Fall Seekarten, Seehandbuch und Gezeitentabellen vom BSH.
Seekarten mußt Du nicht jedes Jahr neu kaufen. Allerdings solltest Du sie über den Berichtigungsdienst des BSH stets aktuell halten.

Wenn Du durch die Seegatten raus willst, dann mach dich zumindest mit den recht heftigen Strömungsverhältnissen vertraut.
Beispiel lt. Seehandbuch:
Im Tief W-Seite Norderney in Buhnennähe
Flutstrom Richtung 175° max 3 sm/h;
Ebbstrom Richtung 358° max 3,2 sm/h
( spätestens hier sei allen mitlesenden bewußt, daß man mit einem ostseetauglichen 
5 PS Kleinboot kaum in der Lage ist, auch nur annähernd gegen den Strom anzuhalten).
Also wenn Du mit 12 kn/h FdW bei auflaufend Wasser raus willst, dann machst du effektiv nur 
9 kn/h KüG,

Wenn Du von der Slippe Norddeich los willst, dann hast du ca 4,5 sm bis zum Erreichen der
Fahrwassertonne B5/M32 grün rot grün
53°41,2 N   007°07,1 E.
Du stehst dann Mitten im Busetief zwischen Juist und Norderney. Plane deine Fahrten immer so, daß du beim Heimkommen noch genug Wasser hast!( kein Trinkwasser, sondern untem Kiel )
 - Ich hab früher schon manche Nacht auf dem Watt verbracht-

So, fürs erste mag das reichen. Ich möchte mit  Dir mit den  Vorsichtsratschlägen auch nicht die Stimmung vermiesen, die Nordsee ist  einfach ein geiles Revier und es gibt nix schöneres, wie raus aufs Meer  auch wenn´s manchmal ein wenig rauher zugeht wie auf der Ostsee.


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Moin ryboorrro, ich bin jetzt einige male mit Acki und anderen auf die
Nordsee raus. Ich kann zu deinen beiden sehr ausführlichen Postings
nur sagen: Very good Postings. Die Gezeitenströmungen sind in der Tat
so heftig, das man in Verbindung mit dem fast immer anwesenden Wind,
denkt das der Motor kaputt geht weil die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 55km/h
auf nicht ganz 20km/h fällt.

Dazu kommen noch Wetterschwankungen die total heftig sind. Ich selber
habe schon mit Acki erlebt, das Acki rein fahren wollte, ich das aber nicht
nach vollziehen konnte, aber trotzdem mit rein gefahren bin (quer durch das Wattenmeer) und nachdem das Boot auf dem Trailer war und wir im Auto gesessen haben, hatten wir wenigstens ne gute bft 5 mit Hagel und Regen, das volle Programm. Vorher auf See hatten wir um die 30 Grad und Sonnensschein und kaum Wind.

Ich bin da jetzt immer noch ein kleiner Schixxer wenn ich alleine auf die Nordsee fahren sollte.


----------



## ryboorrro (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

mal ganz auf die Schnelle für alle Wattenskipper eine richtig Saugute Seite:

http://www.wattenschipper.de/

An dieser Stelle ein ganz besonderen dank an Peter Renken und
Christoph Essing , die Autoren dieser Webseite -könnte nicht besser gemacht sein.


----------



## raubangler (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

hier sind die angelgebiete der nordsee gut aufgefuehrt:
http://www.delius-klasing.de/buecher/Angeln+von+Bord.2055.html

viele sind fuer kleinboote allerdings ausserhalb jeder reichweite.


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Jo... Danke für eure Tips!
Sicherheit geht auf jeden Fall vor!!!

Kann mir das Buch auf der Seite leider iwie nicht anschauen. Aber ich werds mir mal bestellen.

Denke mal von Acki kann ich schon viel übers Meersangeln auf der Nordsee lernen. Wenn er mich mit meinem Boot mal mit nimmt. 

Was fällt euch noch alles so an Nützlichem ein???   Wer könnte was über Wolfsbarsche, Haie, Dorsche oder anderes berichten?

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Über Wolfsbarsch findest du hier interessantes. Allerdings mehr an der Niederländischen Küste. Aber ich denke man kann Köder und Fangplatz davon übernehmen.


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Danke. Wenn jemand schon Erfahrung in der Nordsee zwischen Borkum und Jadebusen hat und diese auch teilen mag... nur raus damit! 

Also mit Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch, Hai zB...

Vom Land aus hab ich schon viele Tips für Norderney, Baltrum und Borkum bekommen, was Wölfe angeht. Aber die Stellen fähr ich ja nicht mit dem Boot an.

Lohnt eigentlich das "Freiwasserschleppen" hinter den Inseln?


----------



## ryboorrro (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*



fischfan-nord schrieb:


> Danke. Wenn jemand schon Erfahrung in der Nordsee zwischen Borkum und Jadebusen hat und diese auch teilen mag... nur raus damit!
> 
> Also mit Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch, Hai zB...
> 
> ...



....also mit Haien hab ich nur auf der Ostsee Erfahrung gesammelt




  Gruß Robby


----------



## Timanfaya (21. März 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Hey
wir haben Wolfsbarsche meistens nur vom Strand mit Brandungsruten und Wattwurm bzw von der Buhne mit Gummifischen gefangen.
vom Boot haben wir letztes Jahr wenig glück gehabt außer ein paar Platten und Aale."und natürlich Makrelen nicht zu vergessen" Werde aber dieses Jahr ein bischen mehr zeit zum Probieren haben. In den Buhnenfeldern muss eigentlich immer was gehen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Hi!

War ne Weile nicht on...

Sag mal Thomas, haste nie versucht mal hinter deiner Insel zu schleppen? Oder mal von jemandem diesbezüglich etwas gehört? Ich werd's auf jeden Fall bald mal versuchen! Ich hoffe ich bekomm mein Boot noch im April fertig, dass ich im Mai den ersten Schlepp- Versuch starten kann. Was in der Ostsee so gut klappt, kann doch auch vor unserer Haustür nicht schlecht sein!
Wenn du dieses Jahr mehr mit dem Boot auf die Wölfe probierst, wär ich dir da für ein paar Tips dankbar!   Also welche Stellen, Tiede und so...   

Grüße!


----------



## shorty 38 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Nordsee ist Mordsee! Gruß Shorty


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Ääääh...    ja ne is kla...    |bigeyes


----------



## Timanfaya (7. April 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Mit schleppen haben wir es auch schon probiert wenn wir zu unseren Makrelenstellen geschippert sind, aber war nie was los. Testen tun wir das natürlich weiterhin und mal sehen.
Die Barsche bekommen wir ja auch mit Gummi´s oder Blinker. Strandnah sind die Chansen da natürlich höher.
Wenn wir dieses Jahr mit den Barschen mehr glück haben sollten, melde ich mich.

Ach Ja Shorty
Die Nordsee ist seit 30 Jahren mein revier, und wenn man umsichtig ist, und Strandnah bleibt ist das heute kein Problem dank der Handy´s. Und wenn man weiter fahren will, dan eben mit mehreren Booten, und da ist das Risiko dann auch absehbar.

Gruß Thomas

|wavey:


----------



## fischfan-nord (7. April 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Danke!

Ich werd natürlich auch posten, falls ich was ans Band bekomme.             #a    


Gruß!


----------



## Timanfaya (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Hey Leute

Am Wochenende will ich bei guten Wetter mal raus auf Platten und später mal die Makrelenecke ansehen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Moin Thomas!

Bitte berichte, wie es lief.    Für Wölfe ists noch zu früh?



Gruß!


----------



## Timanfaya (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Musste die Fahrt wegen zu viel Wind leider kenzeln. bei Bft 4 macht es selbst im Watt kein Spass zu Angeln. warten wir mal nächstes Wochenende ab

Gruß Thomas


----------



## cuesheet2 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Moin zusammen,

ich hätte mal einige grundlegenden Fragen und möchte dafür kein neues Thema aufmachen, zumal dies auch ganz gut hier her passt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Im Forum und Inet findet man irgendwie nicht also viel zu diesem Thema.

Da ich schon seit Jahrzehnten ein verwöhnter Ostseebootangler bin, wir nun aber unseren Ostseestandort :c quasi aufgeben und uns entschieden haben an die naheliegende Nordsee (Fedderwardersiel, Boot wird dann wohl im Yachthafen landen) umzusiedeln hab ich noch einige Fragezeichen über meinem Kopf bzgl. dem Thema Nationalpark Wattenmeer & Angeln im Wattenmeer. Das Wattenmeer/Nordsee ist für mich totales Neuland, allerdings sehr aufregend. Seekarten und Co sind schon bestellt.

  Ich hoffe, dass ich die NPNordSBef-Verordnung und das NWattNP-Gesetz richtig verstehe:
Ruhezone (I): Befahren außerhalb der Fahrwasser nur drei Stunden vor, bis drei Stunden nach Hochwasser erlaubt. Innerhalb der Fahrwasser max. 12 kn. Außerhalb der Fahrwasser max. 8 kn.
-          Sport- und Freizeitfischerei + Wattwurmsuche erlaubt, aber nur auf hierfür zugelassenen Wegen und Flächen. Die sind gekennzeichnet wo? in der Seekarte? 
Zwischenzone(II): Fahrwasser max 12kn, oder max. 16kn wenn gekennzeichnet laut SeeSchStrO.
-          Wattwurmsuche und Sport- und Freizeitfischerei erlaubt. Ich denke mal das hier das Bootangeln auch mit eingeschlossen ist oder??? Und wie sieht es aus, wenn auf Platte vom Boot aus gegangen werden möchte. Hochwasser natürlich berücksichtigt. Sind die Fangerfolge vom Boot aus passabel in den Zwischenzonen, oder kann ich das knicken? |kopfkrat

  Schonmal vielen vielen lieben Dank im Voraus.

  Tim


----------



## fischfan-nord (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fangmöglichkeiten vom Kleinboot im Wattenmeer u. hinter den Inseln ???*

Moin Tim!

Also prinzipiell lohnt sich wohl das Bootsangeln im Wattenmeer auf Butt und Aal. Das hab ich nun schon von einigen Anglern gehört. Solltest schauen, dass Du Tips von Leuten, die bereits im Watt angeln, bekommst. Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen sind mir auch nur so bekannt, wie Du sie aufgeführt hast.

Wo du wann fahren darfst muss in der Seekarte stehen! 

Wattis darfst Du sicherlich dort entnehmen, wo dass betreten erlaubt ist. Schutzzone II = überall (1. Apr. - 31. Jul. betreten verboten)  Auf allen Wattwanderwegen ist es sicherlich immer erlaubt! Die sind mit grünen Pfählen, auf Infotafeln oder Faltblättern der Gemeinde(Touristeninformation) markiert.

Gruss!
Mario


----------

